# Ideal core/aerate plug size and depth?



## Rig2 (Sep 3, 2018)

What is the ideal aerate/core plug size? What is the ideal depth of the core?

I have a few spots 4'x5' where I need to aerate. I have access to metal and welders at work. I was thinking of making my own tool based on the most ideal sizes.

I'll post pictures of the tool I make. Bigger isn't always better in some cases and I think this is one of those cases. I have a sandy soil but where the mail lady and delivery people drive and park it is really compacted.

I don't need to to do this on my entire lawn. Just a few spots. Want to try something different and it won't cost me anything but my time.

Open to any suggestions.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I think 4" should suffice. There are a few manufacturers that build a step-on aerator with those size tines .. I was thinking of grabbing on earlier in the season myself.


----------



## Waymore (Jun 2, 2020)

I own the Corona step aerator metioned above. Great tool. I reccomend getting a round file and flat file to keep the edges sharp. I also modified mine with a cutout in the middle of the tine. Sometimes in my heavy clay based yard it gets plugged and stops ejecting cores, need a way to get a flat blade screwdriver in there.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've also got that Corona. It works really well for smaller areas. Remove the cores and fill with sand.


----------



## bptexan (Jun 21, 2020)

Waymore said:


> need a way to get a flat blade screwdriver in there.


I was having fits keeping mine from plugging. I found review on Lowes where a guy used 2 lag bolts and some scrap wood to build an ejector where you had step on it and remove the plugs. Unfortunately, mine's a little bent up from the crap the builders leave under the sod, but I used a 1/2" - 13 x 6in carriage bolt and a hammer, plus a wire tube brush from harbor freight. I still have to clean about every 20 - ' 30' of use, but it clears it out much better than a screw driver.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

I just purchased this unit as well, works great in moist soil. I am going to using it for corners, around my whisky barrel planters, and any other tight spot where my tow behind JD plug unit wont go.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I have a yard butler and it gets clogged ALL THE TIME!

If you are making one I wonder if instead of using a straight cylinder to pull the plugs maybe use a 'flared out' version at the top to relieve compaction inside the tube. Something more cone shaped I guess. It wouldn't have to be a drastic cone shape but just make the top ejecting diameter a bit larger that the core puncturing diameter. 
Hope that makes sense lol


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

I have the corona shown above and it works decent. If you have a soaking and almost puddling lawn you wont have clogged tines nearly as often. There are a few side ejecting aerators in Europe and Australia but I havent seen any for the states.


----------



## Oneacer (Sep 27, 2020)

That Corona has the flared core you are talking about ....


----------

